# eastern bikes nabe



## hugo34 (23. Februar 2009)

hallo ....hab mir vor 2 monaten ein eastern metalhead 2009 gehlt. nach ein paar tagen fahre wackelt die hintere nabe ..was machen ?hab die jetzt schon paar mal nachgezogen wird aber auf dauer lästig


----------



## qam (24. Februar 2009)

Beschwer dich beim Händler und kauf dir dringend ein paar Buchstaben! Schau mal im ABC-Shop nach, da gibts bestimmt das ein oder andere O zu fairen Preisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (24. Februar 2009)

Hat die Nabe seitliches Spiel?
Es kann sein, dass die Lager hinüber sind oder das es nur eine Frage der Einstellung ist. Wenn das Spiel bleibt, könntest du noch versuchen, eine Unterlegscheibe zwischen Nabe und Rahmen zu montieren. So hab ich das Problem damals bei meiner Odyssey gelöst als das Spiel partout nicht weg wollte. 
Dabei ist das Rad dann aber um ein paar mm versetzt im Hinterbau und u.U. schleift der Reifen. Hatte damals auch noch einen Eastern Rahmen und einen 1.95er Reifen und das hat bestens funktioniert. 
Falls es sich noch um eine einfache BB-Nabe handelt, bei der die Kugellager nicht gedichtet sind (= SB Lager) lohnt sich dann aber irgendwann auch der Umtausch gegen eine bessere.


----------



## boncurry (24. Februar 2009)

hallo leute,.. ich hab genau das selbe problem,.. meine hinterrad nabe wackelt auch , ebenfalls beim eastern bmx (ein 2009er),.. nur das ganze hat nichts mehr mit spiel zu tun,. außerdem hab ich mich auch schon beim shop beschwert usw. aber die meinten nur das es gewartet werden muss. auf ncähste hinweisung auf gewährleistung wurde nur damit argumentiert, das es sich bei dieser wackelnden nabe nicht um einen defekt handelt und somit auch kein gewährleistungsanspruch besteht. also hat man eigentlich kaum ne chance,. mein tipp neues hinterrad bzw. nabe ,.. bin schon selber auf der suche,..(mitm shop fällt mir nichts mehr ein d.h. ich weis nicht mehr mit was ich gegenargumentieren kann^^,..)


----------



## RISE (24. Februar 2009)

Wenn die Nabe Spiel hat, liegt das entweder daran, dass sie gekontert werden muss oder das sie defekt ist. Da würde ich im Shop nochmal genau nachfragen. Zumal Eastern Naben für dieses Problem bekannt sind. 

Ansonsten eben eine Nabe aus dem Hause Joytech (Odyssey & Clone). Günstig und zumindest besser als eine mit BB Lagern. Oder ne Profile Mini mit allem Titanschnickschnack für 799 Millionen Euro, wenns leicht sein soll.


----------



## boncurry (24. Februar 2009)

ich glaub kaum das des noch spiel is ,.. zumindest nicht bei mir aber ich denke bei ihm wird das auch nich viel anders sein,.. naja ,..
kleine nebenfrage, was haltet ihr von na salt nabe?


----------



## hugo34 (24. Februar 2009)

Danke für die hinweise mitlerweile is sie ja wieder fest .aber ich hab auch kein bock die alle 2 wochen neu einzustellen. Ich denke ich kaufe mir einfach eine neue Nabe.


----------



## G&SDistribution (26. Februar 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Wenn die Nabe Spiel hat, liegt das entweder daran, dass sie gekontert werden muss oder das sie defekt ist. Da würde ich im Shop nochmal genau nachfragen. Zumal Eastern Naben für dieses Problem bekannt sind.
> 
> Ansonsten eben eine Nabe aus dem Hause Joytech (Odyssey & Clone). Günstig und zumindest besser als eine mit BB Lagern. Oder ne Profile Mini mit allem Titanschnickschnack für 799 Millionen Euro, wenns leicht sein soll.


 
Als bekanntes Eastern Problem kann man das nicht nennen zumal es auch gar nicht so ist.

Das sich Konen an  allen Loose Ball Naben lösen können ist ein bekanntes Problem.

Das nachstellen ist in der Regel auch nie ein Problem und wenn man es vernünftig macht also mit Konusschlüssel usw. hält das auch sehr lange egal welche Nabe.

Bei den LB Eastern Cassetten Naben ist unbedingt zu beachten das die Konen auf beiden Seiten *"seperat"* einzustellen sind was ja bei Loose Ball Naben sonnst nicht der Fall ist das ist der einzige Trick


----------



## boncurry (26. Februar 2009)

weils hier eh grad um naben geht ,.. was haltet ihr von "salt"-naben???,..


----------



## hugo34 (26. Februar 2009)

salt naben sind in wtp komplettbikes verbaut ..aber mehr weiss ich auch nicht. versuchs lieber mal mit proper 8000ner werde ich mir bald auch zulegen


----------

